
Playing Games May Damage Your Brain - chaostheory
http://blogs.pcworld.com/gameon/archives/006125.html
======
mechanical_fish
I tried to log in to see if I could get the name of the highly prestigious
journal that published this... thing, and I got an _actual popup window_
telling me that I have to _log in_ before I can read _Taiwan News Online_!

Someone needs to send the Taiwan News that List Apart article on "gradual
engagement".

Anyway, wake me up when this research makes it into _Nature_. Until then I
will use my back-of-the-envelope heuristic: only N=30 + no actual showing of
harm (just a "lessening of blood flow") + correlation substituting for
causation ("Depressives and schizophrenics also have lower blood flow!") +
highly sensationalist topic + no link to the data = 99% probability of total
and utter crap.

